# What to do with my bonus and 2015 HGVC points



## njmacman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi. Sorry if this has come up before but I am really confused about what to do with my points. I have an HGVC ownership with 7000 points yearly. I currently have left 4280 HGVC points for 2015 and 14,540 bonus points which will expire on February 6, 2016. I am planning a trip July 2016 which will use about 7700 points. As I understand it, If I use bonus points for the July trip and decide to change the trip, I lose the points after 2/6. The HGVC rep said I should use the bonus points to pay my 2016 MF, but I think that isn't a good use. The bonus points an be banked to RCI and I can use 2015 and 2016 HGVC points for my July trip. Parking points into Hilton Honors also doesn't seem reasonable.
As you can see I am confused. So to sum up- what do I do with:

4280 2015 Club points?
14,540 bonus points expiring 2/6/16?

Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 8, 2015)

My 2 cents:
First, "rescue" your 2015 club points (before 12/31) to use them for 2016.
*You cannot book a 2016 stay with 2015 club points, w/o first rescuing them.*
_If you have no plans for 2015, you may as well do that now._

You may not be able to use all of your bonus points by booking club or RCI stays.
But you can determine ow many points it would take by simulating your bookings.
Then book or deposit those to RCI.  Use only the balance to partially pay the MF's.
Per the rules, 2,500 BP's = ~$250 in MF's.

"Member remains responsible for payment of any portion of the
maintenance fee not paid by the Bonus Points." -- Club Rules, Pg.8.
.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 8, 2015)

How hgvc owners get bonus points ? Very Curious  thanks


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 8, 2015)

When you buy directly from Hilton you get bonus points as an incentive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njmacman (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks. If I am booking for next July can I just use 2015 points and add 2016 points, or do I have to rescue 2015 points and then use them?


----------



## JSparling (Nov 8, 2015)

To use 2015 points in 2016 you'd first have to rescue them into 2016. However, you can't combine bonus points and non-bonus points for the same reservation. 

The restriction with the bonus point expiration date is that you have to have booked your trip by then and then after the expiration date if you cancel it your bonus points vanish. And there is no changing any trip booked with bonus points. So with your 2/6 expiration date you'll be able to book a trip up until 276 days later (somewhere around 11/6). 

Don't waste them by paying 2016 MF's.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe you can book something and rent it out. Hawaii or Las Vegas might work when in high demand.


----------



## njmacman (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks all. One more question. Can't I move the bonus points I have left to RCI and then book an RCI property with them? If I do that, do I have to book the RCI property through Hilton, or do I go directly through RCI? How long do those moved points last? Thanks.


----------



## presley (Nov 9, 2015)

njmacman said:


> Thanks all. One more question. Can't I move the bonus points I have left to RCI and then book an RCI property with them? If I do that, do I have to book the RCI property through Hilton, or do I go directly through RCI? How long do those moved points last? Thanks.



When I asked to do that with my bonus points, I was told no. I was told that I had complete travel by the expiration of the bonus points. Other people have posted that they were told otherwise. I don't think I've ever seen a post by someone who was able to do it, though (only told they could do it).

Any Hilton points that go to RCI have to be booked from the hilton portal to RCI. You cannot use them any other way.


----------



## holdaer (Nov 9, 2015)

njmacman said:


> Thanks all. One more question. Can't I move the bonus points I have left to RCI and then book an RCI property with them? If I do that, do I have to book the RCI property through Hilton, or do I go directly through RCI? How long do those moved points last? Thanks.



Yes, you can deposit your bonus points into RCI.  When you do that, you'll have another 2 years to use them.  However, you have to log into the HGVC portal and then access RCI via HGVC corporate account.


----------



## njmacman (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks. I will let you all know in February how it works out.


----------



## njmacman (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, it is time to rescue my 14000 bonus points and I can't figure out how to rescue them into RCI- I just have 3 more days. Can anyone tell me if I have to call them or if I can do it somehow online?I can't see how to convert the Bonus points online. Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 3, 2016)

njmacman said:


> Well, it is time to rescue my 14000 bonus points and I can't figure out how to rescue them into RCI- I just have 3 more days. Can anyone tell me if I have to call them or if I can do it somehow online?I can't see how to convert the Bonus points online. Thanks.




Its under My Points -> Deposit -> Deposit Points to RCI.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2016)

see above post


----------



## njmacman (Feb 6, 2016)

I did it. I called Hilton and they moved my points to RCI- good for the rest of this 2015 calendar year and the entire 2017.  Cost- $99. Thanks.


----------

